# Lobster Buck



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

Here is stud buck that I had pictures of him last year....looks like he is on the downhill slide. Just because they get older doesnt mean they get bigger. Course their is still time left to grow. I'll keep and eye on him and see how he finishes out the year. 



last year pic of him:


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

nice one, I need to get my camera's out to see what is around and made it through last years season, if there are any....darn neighbors dogs seem to have run them off the past 2 years


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

does appear to be on the decline. still a good lookin buck


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

That 8 in the background of the last year pic should be a bruiser this year as well!


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

nice deer, here's a pic of one i got recently


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

Looked through your pics Medicsnoke, you have a lot of nice deer! I'm trying to stay completely out of my best spot until November this year, so not putting up cameras. Its killing me, but at least I can look at your pics.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

fishmeister said:


> Looked through your pics Medicsnoke, you have a lot of nice deer! I'm trying to stay completely out of my best spot until November this year, so not putting up cameras. Its killing me, but at least I can look at your pics.



Inventory on other properties in you area. This is from a post I made yesterday on another forum: 

Deer summer in different areas, in bacholr groups, only to break up around September and relocate. Your opinion may have some weight come then, but right now if your not running trail cams in every bean field in a 3 mile radius from your favorite honey hole, killer, November funnel.....your missing out on inventorying your bucks and gaining knowledge on what the best buck in your area is. JMO

From what I have found,many people will let you run a camera, even if you are not allowed to hunt on neighboring properties. Find all the bean fields in a 3-5 mile radius from you farm and start running cameras there. I currently only have one camera on my 138 acres......but 3 on the neighboring farms.


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

medicsnoke said:


> Inventory on other properties in you area. This is from a post I made yesterday on another forum:
> 
> Deer summer in different areas, in bacholr groups, only to break up around September and relocate. Your opinion may have some weight come then, but right now if your not running trail cams in every bean field in a 3 mile radius from your favorite honey hole, killer, November funnel.....your missing out on inventorying your bucks and gaining knowledge on what the best buck in your area is. JMO


I've heard that about bachelor groups, but wasn't sure what the correct radius would be. 
I just might try this- thanks!


----------

